# I remember talk of self-driving UBERS in 2014, it's eight years later, where are they?



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I know there is progress, but I've predicted since the beginning, self driving cars will not replace taxis or Ubers. It' 2022 and I"m still waiting. How many Billions has UBer spent on this, and will they ever get their money back? 

they will try, but once implemented, riders are going to realize the shortcomings.

Like when the self-driving car came to a stop, in a parking lot, cones everywhere, a traffic cop directing traffic to 'go that away', and the GPS doesn't know what is going on in real time.

Or, your driving in the heavy rain, your self-driving car hits a huge puddle of water, hydroplanes a short distance, and without traction, the GPS momentarily, goes haywire and the engine revs to the red zone (it happened to me on cruise control). 

Crap like that. 

I mean, there are endless variables that no one can ever predict, and, in a critical moment, could kill you.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uber won't get it's money out, but the fact remains that the players (Tesla?) that have been getting its money's worth will have a product whose royalties will be the greatest in world economic history.

That said, you are correct in that the first iteration of driverless cars will only be safely operable in dry conditions. The paradigm for ants will be to hustle when the weather is bad. I recommend ants relocate to places like Chicago or Cleveland.


----------

